# Opinions on the Analogman KOT



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Anyone tried the King of Tone? I put my name on the waiting list - sellers want $US500 on Reverb. Is this unit the bees knees?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Is it anything like the prince of tone? If so, I moved it. I remember it being ok though. I was just into vintage Rats at the time.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Is it anything like the prince of tone? If so, I moved it. I remember it being ok though. I was just into vintage Rats at the time.


The POT is the smaller version of the KOT - Not sure if it's only the right (or left ) side of the KOT.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I had a V4 for about a year. It was basically two lower gain "flat" mid OD's in the same box. It was good but didn't really do anything special with my gear.


----------



## WonderfulRemark (Jun 2, 2013)

I've got a high gain red side.

the yellow side is on at all times and us the red side as a OD pedal.

It's a sweet pedal, definitely worth the hype and wait.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I built a clone for a local forum member I haven't seen around lately. Sounds decent. Made myself a single channel version that only uses one of the diode settings (the one that more closely resembles a Tube Screamer), and moved the "Presence" control from an onboard trimmer to a front panel control. Makes a decent pedal for giving a nice amp a good push.

The KoT is essentially a modded Marshall Bluesbreaker. I was never thrilled with the BB. I suspect it anticipated a particular sort of amp, and I probably don't own what it anticipated. I found it kind of shrill. The KoT design tweaks a few component values and comes up with a nicer tone that can be pleasingly "rounded off" in a way that can elicit a more pleasing overdrive from the amp.

The dual version is obviously a more flexible and configurable unit. Whether it is worth the cost you are encountering depends on what you need it to do for you.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

There's no f***king way any f***king pedal is worth 500 f***king dollars.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

mrfiftyfour said:


> There's no f***king way any f***king pedal is worth 500 f***king dollars.


It sells new for less than half of that. Sellers are assuming buyers will pay a large premium due to the back order waiting list (I think it's 9 months). I can wait for the new one.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

mrfiftyfour said:


> There's no f***king way any f***king pedal is worth 500 f***king dollars.


That's relative, I have paid and sold pedals for much more than $500.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Alex said:


> It sells new for less than half of that. Sellers are assuming buyers will pay a large premium due to the back order waiting list (I think it's 9 months). I can wait for the new one.


You're right Alex, it's $235US on Analogman's website. My outburst was more directed towards the reverb/ebay/craigslist sellers who jack up the prices on waitlist pedals such as the KOT and KTR and the suckers that buy 'em.
None of it matters tho, since you can stack two Bluesbreakers (or cheap clones) and get the same result.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

mrfiftyfour said:


> None of it matters tho, since you can stack two Bluesbreakers (or cheap clones) and get the same result.


Yes and no. The design IS based on the Bluesbreaker but changes a few things. If you're handy and have the schematics of each, you can probably change out a few parts and have yourself a makeshift KoT. But simply stacking two Bluesbreakers will not be the same thing.

Analog Mike's a decent guy.  I'd hate to see a decent product, and his reputation, slagged because someone scored a pair of Bluesbreakers, hated the sound and started spreading erroneous rumours.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Yes and no. The design IS based on the Bluesbreaker but changes a few things. If you're handy and have the schematics of each, you can probably change out a few parts and have yourself a makeshift KoT. But simply stacking two Bluesbreakers will not be the same thing.
> 
> Analog Mike's a decent guy. I'd hate to see a decent product, and his reputation, slagged because someone scored a pair of Bluesbreakers, hated the sound and started spreading erroneous rumours.


Second that, Mike is a top notch dude . Really nice and super accommodating.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

adcandour said:


> Is it anything like the prince of tone? If so, I moved it. I remember it being ok though. I was just into vintage Rats at the time.


I accidentally read "Price of Tone". After reading the thread, I realized, close enough.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

C'mon guys, it's nothing more than 2 Bluesbreakers in one box with a couple of component value tweaks. Mhammer, your earlier post was not a glowing endorsement of the product.
Look, I like the tone of the Bluebreaker and I'm sure that stacking two would be killer. I'm also sure Analogman is a good guy.
Fact of the matter is you can buy two Mooer Audio Blues Crabs, add a band behind you, a bar full of people and you'll sound awesome and saved hundreds of dollars.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The basic "engine" is the same but the tone-shaping is different. The KoT also provides for shaping the high end and offers several different diode-clipping arrangements, one of which is like the BB and two of which are not. You could easily mod a Bluesbreaker to do the same thing. But two stock BBs is NOT the same.

Mark

*Addendum*: _That there are differences in the two is separate from whether the differences are audible within the context they are used. I'm sure we've all used distortion pedals and amp settings where switching pickups from neck to bridge produces NO discernible change in tone. Similarly, I can imagine there are pedal/amp settings where the difference between a KoT and a stacked pair of Bluesbreakers/clones is not especially audible. But I can assure you, there are plenty of contexts where the difference IS audible_.


----------

